# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > T >  Info about mtDNA T2b35?

## Artemis

Hi  :Smile: 

I'm new to the forum and fairly new to haplogroups. I recently got my mtDNa results as T2b35, but I can't find any specific info on it. The closest I have found is T2b.

Is ther any where I can read more about T2b35?

Thank you and have a nice weekend  :Smile:

----------


## Duarte

> Hi 
> 
> I'm new to the forum and fairly new to haplogroups. I recently got my mtDNa results as T2b35, but I can't find any specific info on it. The closest I have found is T2b.
> 
> Is ther any where I can read more about T2b35?
> 
> Thank you and have a nice weekend


Source: https://www.phylotree.org/tree/index.htm



1) LOCUS JX153427 16569 bp DNA circular PRI 18-SEP-2014
DEFINITION Homo sapiens isolate 2508421 mitochondrion, complete genome.
ACCESSION JX153427
VERSION  JX153427.1
KEYWORDS .
SOURCE mitochondrion Homo sapiens (human). 
FEATURES Location/Qualifiers
 source 1..16569
 /organism="Homo sapiens"
 /organelle="mitochondrion"
 /mol_type="genomic DNA"
 /isolate="2508421"
 /db_xref="taxon:9606"
 /haplogroup="T2b"
 /sex="female"
 /dev_stage="age 61"
 /country="Denmark" 

2) LOCUS JN126047 16569 bp DNA circular PRI 25-JUL-2016
DEFINITION Homo sapiens haplogroup T2b16 mitochondrion, complete genome.
ACCESSION JN126047
VERSION JN126047.1 
FEATURES Location/Qualifiers
 source 1..16569
 /organism="Homo sapiens"
 /organelle="mitochondrion"
 /mol_type="genomic DNA"
 /db_xref="taxon:9606"
 /haplogroup="T2b16"
 /note="origin_locality:Germany"

----------


## Artemis

Thank you :)

----------


## Duarte

You’re welcome:)

----------


## Vegaevent

What is DNA?

----------

